# Too old to start MFA



## Damen

I am nearly 35 and if I pursued an MFA I wouldn't begin until I was 36. Is that too old, in ya'lls opinions?


----------



## mardad

Read the book Film School


----------



## tigeri

what did rosco damen say?


----------



## Drufur

lol, Rosco Damen says that I'll win an Oscar!


----------



## Drufur

I remember reading somewhere on this forum that the average age at MFA programs is 31,so you wouldn't really be that far off the norm.


----------



## Fred Flintstone

Not too old. Go for it. I know people who started MFA programs at top schools in their late 30s.


----------



## Damen

That's all great to hear, especially that some in their late 30s had started MFA programs at top schools. I was concerned that the admissions board would think it was a negative thing. I guess at 36 I won't be too old to go full time.


----------



## yonkondy

The average age at USC is not 31 -- it's much younger. About half of my class is one or two years removed from their Bachelor's.

And I've read that AFI's average age is 27.

In the first year, it's kind of awkward with the older students because they have all this life experience, but they're on the same page with these silly kids.

But, like anything else at film school, there are good and bad aspects to all that life experience. People do trust you more.

Hell -- go for it! You'll be kicking yourself if you don't.


----------



## pdhopeful

I just turned 34 and starting at AFI this fall for production design. Hoping the younguns will see my experience as an asset and want to collaborate!


----------



## Mighty

I'm a dinosaur, too. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Mike_V

There is no such thing as too old to start a MFA. In my 3 years at chapman I've worked with people who have skipped years in undergrad to jump to grad, I've met people who are around my age, and finally I've met people who are in their 40s. 
So never be afraid of starting a MFA at any age. What matters is your tenacity and your drive to be even better.


----------



## L@la

Never too old!!!
I am 36 now and getting my MFA from AFI in two weeks. pdhopeful, I'm also a production designer.  and yes, I believe it was an asset. 
There are plenty of folks older than me at AFI. 
Go for it and have fun.


----------



## pdhopeful

L@la - I'd love to hear more about your track and experience at AFI! What's next for you after graduation? Congrats!


----------



## thehamm99

I just had an instructor in the professional program at UCLA, who's in his 40's, who gets steady work in the industry, and didn't attend UCLA for his MFA until age 35.

Go for it!


----------



## Dc1

If it makes you feel any better. I'm 35. Starting my first year at UCLA getting my MFA in the fall. I too was hesitant about applying but realized this is it. I'm only getting older, if I want to get it, might as well go now. School starts in a little over a month. I'm pumped.


----------

